# Sudden death engine???



## Jacob G (Oct 29, 2006)

*Sudden death engine shut off???*

Well like the title says, starting this past week my engine has began to shut off for no apparent reason. FYI, it's a 2000 2.8 A6 FWD with 104,000 miles. The first time it shut off was during hard braking coming down a small decline from 80mph to about 20 when it shut off, I used the handbrake and restarted in neutral. Nothing unusual happened, no CEL.







It happened 3 more times over the next few days during regular driving conditions (light acceleration or just coasting).
P.s. I've just started using E10 gas about 3 tank fills ago, if it matters.
I appreciate any tips or suggestions!









_Modified by Jacob G at 1:58 AM 8-2-2008_


_Modified by Jacob G at 8:09 PM 8-11-2008_


----------



## GLS-S4 (Jun 6, 2005)

*Re: Sudden death engine shut off??? (Jacob G)*

Suggest a VAG scan to see if there are any stored codes to help find the fault. There may be stored codes without enabling CEL.


----------



## Jacob G (Oct 29, 2006)

VAG didn't show anything unusual except some brake light stuff. Anyone have any suggestions?


----------



## ryuuoh (Jul 27, 2008)

*Re: (Jacob G)*

You could try asking here:
http://tech.bentleypublishers....ID=30


----------



## zebinheimer (Oct 3, 2006)

*Re: Sudden death engine shut off??? (Jacob G)*

well considering vag came up with nothing, which is unusual in itself, I would say simply try changing out the fuel filter, I had a sputter issue after using some bad gas and i think it had stalled too at that point(a year or two ago). I would also check to see thew fuel pump is working properly, a common culprit among stall issues in all makes and models. the fuel pump IIRC is underneath the passenger rear seat, you can lift the bench portion and listen as somebody turns the ignition key from off the the on position (without starting the car. you should hear the pump prime the system (i have not yet done it on the a6 so i don't know how audible it may be), as you have been able to run the car intermittently it may just be that, an intermittent fuel pump. just a thought. If youre real worried I'd take it to a reputable indie mechanic nearby you for a diagnostic.


----------



## frankinstyn (Oct 11, 2004)

You need to take a look at this... http://www.fuel-testers.com/et....html
Its not terribly good for cars that weren't designed with e10 usage in mind.
Could be something else...hard to tell.


----------

